# Kokusai Dentokan Bugei Renmei



## GojuBujin (Dec 27, 2002)

Osu,

A webiste and School you will want to visit

http://www.inigmasoft.com/dentokan

Kokusai Dentokan Bugei Renmei (International House of Tradition Martial Arts Federation):  Founded in 1994 by Roy J. Hobbs as a means of providing instruction, and certification, in the various martial arts he has studied and practiced for over 40 years.  The Dentokan is affiliated with the following Japanese/Okinawan groups: Okinawa Shorin-Ryu Karate-Do Seidokan Kyokai, All Okinawa Seidokan Karate Kobudo Association, KoKoDo (Ju-Jutsu) Renmei, and All Japan Seibukan Martial Arts Association.

Mission: To preserve and teach the traditional martial arts of Japan (including Okinawa).  To accomplish this in an environment free of intimidation, politics, and other distracters.  We further seek to foster a spirit of fellowship and understanding, welcoming all like-minded individuals, regardless of race, gender, ethnic background, religion, national origin, or physical handicap.

Vision: Build healthy minds, bodies, and spirits through the study of traditional martial arts.

Arts Represented: Shorin-Ryu Karate-Do, Goju-Ryu Karate-Do, Toratsuru-Ryu Kenpo, Okinawa Kobudo, Ju-Jutsu/Aiki-Jutsu, and Iai-Jutsu. 

Location: Sensei Hobbs now lives and teaches In O'fallon, Illinois  U.S.A. approximately 15 miles east of St. Louis, Missouri Please Email Sensei Hobbs  for training times and location


Michael C. Byrd


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 28, 2002)

Well done Michael.

Mike,


----------

